# 31 ays and counting !!!!



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

We are busting at the seams waiting for opening day ! A few memories from trophy season last year, enjoy.


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

Know of any good charters? I have been trying to line one up for mid May but no one will respond to emails or voice mails. Looking to go out of Solomons area.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Nova, I just sent you a pm.


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks we will check it out.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey when will you have a Walk in s in trophy season no one I know what's to pay for a charter


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

UglyStickIT said:


> Hey when will you have a Walk in s in trophy season no one I know what's to pay for a charter


Hey Stick I'm available. Now we only need 4 more.:fishing: Anyone out there want to join in the fun. Andy is a great Captain.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

If we can get a Saturday I'm in.


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey Stick and Catman, I am available as well.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

OK let's do it does anyone know capt Andy to check with him on availability


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

UglyStickIT said:


> OK let's do it does anyone know capt Andy to check with him on availability


I'm already on it. Look for a separate post later this evening.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't wait ! Looking foreward to another great year on the water with screaming drags and smiling faces.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Getting it set up. PMs sent check your on boxes.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Don't forget your walkon trip when only me and Anthony showed up. hope that doesn't discourage you from doing them in the future








edit. the picture won't come up, it says its not a valid url but it is. if you want to see the pic just put the curser over the x and choose copy


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Zam It does discourage me a bit but I never say never ya never know what I will post on Facebook


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Also if I ever manage to get on a computer I have a bunch of pictures I want to put up in this thread


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm heading to England the week after opening season. So much to do to get ready - going to be hard to get out on opening day :-O


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Booking a trip today on the 20th of April. capt Sam reminded me that was Easter day so had to scramble to see if the guys were OK with that and every one was good.

U don't want to know what I had to do to get out of dinner with the in-laws for this;-) the only other option was mothers day and that was not happening.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Booking a trip today on the 20th of April. capt Sam reminded me that was Easter day so had to scramble to see if the guys were OK with that and every one was good.

U don't want to know what I had to do to get out of dinner with the in-laws for this;-) the only other option was mothers day and that was not happening.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Room for 2 more. Can't wait!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> Room for 2 more. Can't wait!


Good luck on your trip. Trophy season is out for me this year. Just found out I need a total left shoulder replacement. Surgery is scheduled for 4/11 with an estimated 6 week recovery. I figure I'll be good to go by mid June.:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow that sux! The way this winters going might still be some big ones left by then. Good luck and a speedy recovery!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

catman said:


> Good luck on your trip. Trophy season is out for me this year. Just found out I need a total left shoulder replacement. Surgery is scheduled for 4/11 with an estimated 6 week recovery. I figure I'll be good to go by mid June.:fishing:


hope you heal quickly my friend.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Andy, means a lot to me. My surgeon was able to move up my date so I had the replacement yesterday. Boy they don't play around with the physical therapy. Had my 1st session this morning. Expect to be discharged tomorrow morning then PT 3x per wk for 4-6wks.. My surgeon who just happens to be my nephew said 6 wks max and I'll be 100%.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

catman said:


> Thanks Andy, means a lot to me. My surgeon was able to move up my date so I had the replacement yesterday. Boy they don't play around with the physical therapy. Had my 1st session this morning. Expect to be discharged tomorrow morning then PT 3x per wk for 4-6wks.. My surgeon who just happens to be my nephew said 6 wks max and I'll be 100%.


That sounds like good news my friend.


----------



## Mr.Mahiya (Jun 18, 2013)

surfnsam said:


> Room for 2 more. Can't wait!


I might be interested in filling up that room for 2. My brother in law is visiting MD that week. I was looking for a charter. Can you give me some details on this? Time? Place? Price?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Good luck on your trip. Trophy season is out for me this year. Just found out I need a total left shoulder replacement. Surgery is scheduled for 4/11 with an estimated 6 week recovery. I figure I'll be good to go by mid June.:fishing:


Sorry to hear that. Best wishes for a speedy recovery my friend.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Mr.Mahiya (Jun 18, 2013)

Mr.Mahiya said:


> I might be interested in filling up that room for 2. My brother in law is visiting MD that week. I was looking for a charter. Can you give me some details on this? Time? Place? Price?


Thanks for the reply. Forum doesn't let me PM at all. I am definitely considering. My rods are no good for trophies. Does the boat have rods? How long is the trip? Does the boat cover licencing? My brother in law is from "out of state".


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Every thing is covered but food and drinks


----------

